# [SOLVED] Radeon 7000 series driver issues



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi there,

I recently tried to update the driver for my Radeon 7000 series video card after some drawing operation errors while playing halo.

I searched for the latest drivers and found Driver version 8.252.0.0 which is file version 6.14.10.0313.

I installed this first without uninstalling my previous driver, which I now realise was a mistake.

When installed, the driver worked fine for halo and all other games, but when attempting to watch a video file, the image froze while the sound continued. If I simply quit the player, the player's process continued, but I could then reopen and watch all video as usual, however, if I attempted to stop, pause, change the speed of or navigate the video file while it's image was frozen, the whole computer froze.

After re-starting, everything was fine again, but I still couldn't watch videos.

To solve the problem, I disabled all directX and Direct Draw functions in the troubleshooting tab in the advanced display options. This allowed me to watch the video, but of course I couldn't play any but simple games.

I then rolled back my driver, which worked, but then trying to re-alter my direct draw features caused a blue error screen and I was forced to restart.

I just uninstalled all drivers and reinstalled the new one, but am just back to the same situation - having to alter directx and direct draw features every time i want to switch between video and game.

Do I have the wrong driver, or is it installed wrongly?

Sorry for the long post and thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

this is the latest driver I could find

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71.html

these are the supported 7 series card

GeForce 7100 GS
GeForce 7300 LE
GeForce 7300 SE
GeForce 7300 GS
GeForce 7300 GT
GeForce 7500 LE
GeForce 7600 GS
GeForce 7600 GT
GeForce 7800 GS
GeForce 7800 GT
GeForce 7800 GTX
GeForce 7800 GTX 512
GeForce 7900 GS
GeForce 7900 GTO
GeForce 7900 GT
GeForce 7900 GTX
GeForce 7950 GX2


----------



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

My card is an ATI Radeon 7000. Will the Nvida drivers work with it?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

uuummm sorry, no they won't
I don't know what I was thinking.
I will have a look and make sure i find the right one


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, have a look here and download the catalyst suite and install that and see if it is any better

http://ati.de/support/drivers/xp/radeon-prer300-xp.html


----------



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

Cheers! will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmm, it said the download was unauthorised. something about a refferrer not being sent. it said i could solve this using download manager, but i don't know what that is or how to accesses it!

Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/previous/radeon/radeonxip-cat612-xp.html


----------



## quezicotl (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Radeon 7000 series driver issues*

well that ended abruptly, I have a problem with the same video card but mine isn't working hardly at all.


----------



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Radeon 7000 series driver issues*

Lol, I got my internet cut off and couldn't reply!
Anywho, I now have a new machine with an NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT and know slightly more about computers in general - hopefully!


----------

